# .kar files in Winamp



## prax (31. Mai 2004)

Also ich habe einige .kar files und die will ich in Winamp abspielen.  Das ging ja ganz gut bis ich das Fenster mit dem Text geschlossen hab. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich dieses kleine Karaoke-Fenster wieder sichtbar mache. Bitte helft mir! Danke im Vorhinein


----------



## LunE (10. Oktober 2004)

Hatte das selbe Problem. Die Lösung: Einstellungen -> Plug-ins -> Eingang -> Das "Nullsoft MIDI player" Plug-in auswählen, auf Konfigurieren gehen. Karteireiterchen "Display" auswählen und "Show lyrics window while playing" aktivieren. 

Danach ist alles wieder beim Alten!


----------

